
Google: Looking over shoulder at Wolfram Alpha? - 10ren
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=17682
======
10ren
Google and WolframAlpha are not direct business competitors today (as many
have pointed out.) But there is overlap in direction:

 _Google's mission is to organize the world's information and make it
universally accessible and useful._ <http://www.google.com/intl/en/corporate/>

_Our overarching goal, the “higher purpose” of this project, is to make all
computable, factual knowledge available to everyone._
[http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2009/04/28/welcome-to-the-
wolfr...](http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2009/04/28/welcome-to-the-wolfram-
alpha-blog/)

